# IspCP Egroupware Sympa installieren. Jemand Erfahrung?



## Morpheus150785 (14. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,


bin gerade dabei nenn Webserver neu aufzusetzen. Als OS kommt Ubuntu 8.04 Server rauf.
Anschließend habe ich IspCP installiert und eingerichtet.

Nun will ich jeweils in subdomains Egroupware und Sympa installieren.

Egroupware war an sich kein Problem, bis ich es konfigurieren wollte. Er mekerte immer das er den tmp ordner nicht finden kann obwohl er da ist.

Bei Sympa komm ich gar nicht klar.

Evtl. kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen.


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2008)

Hat vermutlich was mit der PHP Konfiguration des Webspace zu tun. Ich würde da an Deiner Stelle mal bei den ISPCP Entwicklern fragen.


----------

